# Wer kann mir weiterhelfen



## Sven. (19 Nov. 2015)

Am 21 Oktober das war ein Mittwoch habe ich meine neue Arbeit angetreten. Im Garten und Landschaftsbau bei meinem ehemaligen. Anleiter der wieder rum selbständig ist, er hatte mich da eingestellt. Jetzt ist folgendes ich habe noch keine Papiere unterschreiben das heißt der Arbeitsvertrag so wie die erste Lohnabrechnung habe ich noch nicht bekommen, ich hatte ihn mal darum gebeten diese Papiere zu geben, seine Antwort war du bekommst die nächste Woche von mir. Eine Woche verging und ich habe Karl so heißt er wieder gefragt da hieß es dann bekommst es am Donnerstag. vor 2 Wochen wollte er mir meine erste Lohnabrechnung geben er ging zum Auto aber er hatte sie wieder einmal vergessen. 

Jetzt Arbeite ich für ihn schon 3 bis 4 Wochen und ich habe noch nichts. Ich sollte ja auch schon Lohn bekommen weil ich schon im Oktober angefangen habe für ihn zu Arbeiten. Das Geld habe ich bis heute nicht gesehen auf meinem Konto, und ich brauch das Geld. Dringend weil es geht auf Weihnachten zu.

Morgen Arbeite ich wieder es ist nur ein 450€ Mini Job denn ich mir alleine gesucht habe. Besser wie nichts, denke ich mal. 

Und wie gesagt ich werde morgen Karl noch mal Nerven der soll mir endlich die Papiere geben und das Geld für Oktober. 

Was kann ich jetzt machen also ich würde ja wenn ich könnte die Arbeit sein lassen bis ich die Papiere habe sprich keine Papiere also kein Arbeitsvertrag keine Leistung von mir. 

Wie gesagt er kennt mich schon sehr lange mindestens 2 bis 3 Jahre. 

Und er sagt auch immer ich habe es vergessen ständig. Also was kann ich machen das ich diesen Vertrag und das Geld bekomme. (Ohne Gericht) 

Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee. Mir gehen die Ideen aus. Was ich noch machen könnte. Eigentlich gibt es das gar nicht erst Unterschreiben dann Arbeiten für eine Firma und nicht so.


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Nov. 2015)

Also ein mündlicher Arbeitsvertrag zählt genauso wie ein schriftlicher. Natürlich hast du den Nachteil, dass du getroffene Vereinbarungen nicht nachweisen kannst.

Mit dem Lohn ist halt so eine Sache, du könntest da natürlich gerichtlich gegen Vorgehen, aber willst ja anscheinend noch weiterarbeiten. Bei diesen Verfahren hilft dir das Arbeitsgericht sogar kostenlos. Diesen Weg musste ich auch schonmal gehen. Hatte da aber meinen Arbeitsvertrag schon gekündigt und somit wars mir egal


----------



## comatron (19 Nov. 2015)

Heikle Geschichte. Außer Arbeitsvertrag und Lohnabrechnung muss der Arbeitgeber weitere Formalitäten erfüllen, z. B. Anmeldung bei der Bundesknappschaft und dem zuständigen Sozialversicherungsträger. Den Personalfragebogen an die Knappschaft müssen AG *und* Arbeitnehmer unterschreiben. In diesem Zusammenhang muss er auch mit dir klären, ob du dich von der Rentenversicherungspflicht befreien lassen willst.
Er sollte dich auch informieren, ob er die Abgaben (Steuer und SV) als Pauschale entrichtet oder dich auf "Lohnsteuerkarte" (die es als Dokument ja nicht mehr gibt) arbeiten lässt. Das ist oftmals für beide Seiten die bessere Variante, falls außer dem einen Minijob keine weiteren Arbeitseinnahmen vorliegen.
Meine Auffassung : Dem Arbeitgeber für die Aushändigung des Arbeitsvertrages schriftlich eine Frist setzen, schon um bei eventuellen Kontrollen nicht erst den Verdacht der Schwarzarbeit aufkommen zu lassen. Dort sollte auch geregelt sein, wann für welchen Zeitraum der Lohn gezahlt wird. Ist der AG schon im Verzug, dann auch dafür eine Frist setzen.
Hilft das nicht, dann fristlos kündigen und den bisher nicht gezahlten Lohn einklagen. Dazu musst du aber in irgendeiner Form beweisen können, dass ein Arbeitsvertrag geschlossen wurde.
Wenn die Sache schon so dubios anfängt, ist für die weitere Zeit wahrscheinlich auch keine geregelte Fortsetzung zu erwarten.


----------



## Sven. (19 Nov. 2015)

Also es ist keine Schwarzarbeit er hat mich bei seinem Steuerberater Angemeldet und so mit ist das keine Schwarzarbeit wenn ihr jetzt denkt das ich Schwarzarbeit mache stimmt nicht. Also fehlt das weg. Was ich Ende September bekommen habe von ihm war ein Personalbogen diesen sollte ich zuhause ausfüllen und am 2 Oktober ihn zurückgeben. Ein sozialversicherungsausweis von mir hat er bereits gesehen und ich führe diesen immer mit. Lohnsteuerkarte ist bei mir zuhause. 

Es fehlt nur die Papiere die Lohnabrechnung und das erste Gehalt für Oktober.


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Nov. 2015)

Ich denke mal, dass du ihm wegen dem Gehalt eine Frist setzen solltest und dann nach Ablauf gehen. Und bloß nicht Monate lang hinhalten lassen, auch wenns ein Bekannter ist.


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2015)

> Also es ist keine Schwarzarbeit er hat mich bei seinem Steuerberater Angemeldet und so mit ist das keine Schwarzarbeit wenn ihr jetzt denkt das ich Schwarzarbeit mache stimmt nicht.



Das ist seine Behauptung, lasse dir das Dokument zeigen und verlange eine Kopie.

Ansonsten schalte einen Anwalt ein, die Verbraucherzentrale ist dir dabei behilflich.


----------



## krawutz (20 Nov. 2015)

Sven. schrieb:


> Also es ist keine Schwarzarbeit er hat mich bei seinem Steuerberater Angemeldet



Die "Anmeldung" beim Steuerberater ist ohne jede rechtliche Bedeutung. Wo der Arbeitnehmer angemeldet werden muss, hat comatron schon ganz richtig beschrieben.
Schwarzarbeit unterstellt dir niemand. Wenn Zoll, Gewerbeaufsichtsamt oder wer auch immer zur Kontrolle kommt, ist nur wichtig, was der Arbeitgeber schwarz auf weiß belegen kann.
Wenn die gesetzlich festgelegten Anmeldungen nicht erfolgt sind, wird automatisch wegen des Verdachts auf Schwarzarbeit ermittelt. Egal wie das dann ausgeht - diese Unannehmlichkeiten kann man sich ersparen.
Ich rate ebenfalls zu den von meinen Vorschreibern genannten Fristsetzungen, egal wie gut oder lange man sich kennt.
Und denk dran : Bei mündlichen Absprachen steht im Zweifelsfall Wort gegen Wort. Da kann es schwierig werden, sein Recht zu bekommen.


----------



## Sven. (20 Nov. 2015)

OK danke euch ich habe heute morgen nochmal mit meinem Chef darüber gesprochen er macht die Papiere fertig am Wochenende sowie auch der Lohn von Oktober bekomme ich jetzt am Wochenende. 

Ich habe ihm heute morgen nochmal genervt und gefragt wie sieht das jetzt mit denn Papieren aus und den Lohn bekommst du am Wochenende er kann das selber nicht mehr hören. Bin mal gespannt ob er das macht, wenn nicht Nerve ich weiter aber ich denke das er das macht.


----------



## comatron (21 Nov. 2015)

Sven. schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob er das macht, wenn nicht Nerve ich weiter aber ich denke das er das macht.



Richtig so, ich wünsch dir, dass es schnell klappt.


----------



## Sven. (23 Nov. 2015)

So heute war mein Lohn auf dem Konto für Oktober :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (24 Nov. 2015)

Sven. schrieb:


> So heute war mein Lohn auf dem Konto für Oktober :thumbup:



Dann Glückwunsch und der Arbeitsvertrag?


----------



## Sven. (24 Nov. 2015)

Hoffe das der Vertrag am Donnerstag Fertig ist also gesagt hat er gestern der Vertrag ist ihm Auto da müssen wir mal Ruhe haben. Donnerstag Unterschreibe ich ob mein Chef will oder nicht. Ich brauch diesen Vertrag


----------



## Sven. (11 Dez. 2015)

Heute ist genau das eingetroffen was ich schon gedacht habe, ich habe heute morgen einen Brief bekommen vom Amt, sie wollen jetzt die Abrechnung für November haben ich hätte bis zum 23.12.2015 zeit wenn ich nicht die Abrechnung vorlegen kann Bekomme ich Fristlos gleich Vollständig Abzug und kein Geld für Januar mehr. Also habe ich dort Angerufen und ein Nette Frauen Stimme begrüsste mich am Telefon ich sagte ihr das ich Eingestellt worden bin am 21. Oktober und habe auch die Abrechnung eingereicht sowie der Arbeitsvertrag. Sie sagte ja jetzt sagte ich folgendes seit Tagen renne ich wegen der Abrechnung und mein Gehalt für November hinterher. Sie sagte ist auf ihrem Konto nichts eingegangen ich sagte nein. Habe es auch erklärt mit Karl und so weiter und ich soll jetzt erstmal abwarten bis zum 22.12.2015 wenn ich bis dahin keine Abrechnung habe so hat sie mir gesagt das ich sie nochmal Anrufe und dann wird mein Chef Angeschrieben. 

Ich sagte auch was ich alles Unternommen habe das ich ihn Angeschrieben habe Und auch sogar Telefonisch versucht habe ihn zu erreichen. Sie sagte nur machen sie sich jetzt keinen Kopf wir klären es am 22.12.2015 der kann sich Warm Anziehen. 

Das ist jetzt der neuste Stand.


----------

